# Decisions on a new(or old depending on how you look at it) MXL.



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

So I finally found a MX Leader in my size, very excited but now I'm just trying to decide what to do with it.

The decisions I'm trying to make are whether or not to repaint it, what to do with the stem and what other components should go with it.

At first, I really wanted to get the steerer pulled out of the fork crown and replaced with a threadless steerer as the last thing I ran a threaded headset on was my BMX bike from the 90's. However, living in san francisco, there are tons of bike messengers on older vintage track and road bikes so the look of the threaded headset is slowly growing on me. 

I'm not terribly familiar with 1 inch quill stems. Most of the ones Ive found online I have not liked. They have all been very thin with a good sized drop, makes the word goose neck sound very appropriate. I very much like this one though( <a href="https://img511.imageshack.us/img511/8630/attaschment10zi7.jpg" > here</a> ) but cant seem to find it online. 

For components, I'm most likely going to swap everything off my current giant TCR onto it with a few modifications. I'm thinking of getting either a 1 inch threaded king headset in silver or some kind of campy headset. I have campy chorus carbon with aluminum cranks that I'm going to throw on there, trying to decide if I should go with a chorus carbon post as well or just get something in aluminum and be done with it. For wheels I have 4 year old mavic ksyriums that are going on initially and will probably be replaced with some chorus hubs and mavic open pros I'll build when I have some more cash. 

For paint, I'm really torn. I kind of like the odd custom paintjob that comes on this MXL but Ive also been drooling over the molteni color scheme. I saw one in person for the first time last week on the way down from a climb and actually stopped turned around and started sprinting up the hill so I could catch up and chat with the guy about his frame. I found a place that sells refurb decals, just trying to decide if I should get it painted and if so, do any of you have a color code for molteni orange?

thanks and here are some pics.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Congratulations on your MXL. They are great bikes! This is the one that sold on eBay recently, right?

As for quill vs. threadless stems, I suggest sticking with the quill. There are a TON of them available in various lengths and styles (do a search for Cinelli stems on eBay). After all, the MXLs were originally designed to use a threaded headset and quill stem. My Motorola Team MXL was originally outfitted with a Cinelli 101. 

The quill stem in your link is made by "Salsa". It should be easy to find on eBay. I have one on my track bike, and have to admit that the stem has more flex in it than I would like.

As for the paint, leave it. There is something cool about an MXL that has spent time in Belgium, has a number hanger on it, and looks "battle worn". These bikes were built to have the crap ridden out of them. In my opinion, scrapes and bruises just add to their character.

Regardless of what you decide to do with it, I hope you enjoy the bike.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Yep, I won this bike on ebay about a week ago. 


Does anyone know what size BB I would get to fit this frame with a chorus double crank?

68/70 bb width?
102 spindle width?
English or Italian threading?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Leave it with the threaded headset and quill stem - elegant and beautiful.

It is an Italian thread BB ( 70MM); the spindle length will depend on the crankset you use.

Chorus is a narrower spindle length than would be Centaur - pick your crankset and that will determine your axle length.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Mxl*

So you bought the MXL with the stuck stem? Congratulations!

I would not repaint that frame, at least not now. The color scheme is beautiful and one of the things that makes it unique. I've never seen another one like that. Molteni Merckx are relatively common. I would touch up any paint chips and rust spots before building it up, and also apply FrameSaver. (If you are really sold on the Molteni color scheme, you can order decal sets from Gita bikes for about $50-60.)

The stem in the photo you linked is a Salsa SUL, one of the best quill stems on the market in my opinion. Unfortunately, they have very short quills, so the only way you can get more rise is to increase the angle to 90 or 105. They also only come in black. On the plus side, they have a removeable face cap, making installation easy. Salsa stems are easily available on line or ordered from your LBS.

Another option, which I would prefer for that frame, is the Nitto UI-2 stem sold by Tullios bike shop. It only comes in 90-degree rise, but has a longer quill than the Salsa. It is also silver in color, which would match your frame better than black. I have one of these stems and it is very high quality, like all Nitto products. The decals are easily removable. I'll post a photo of my De Bernardi bike with the same stem and decals removed. (BTW my DeBe is about the same color as your Merckx, even though it looks blue in this photo.)

http://www.tullios.com/Nitto.htm

You might also consider the Nitto Deluxe, Pearl, Dynamic or Technomic stems, which are traditional "L" shaped quill stems. They are gorgeous and only cost about $40 new. They don't have a removeable face cap, but look the best in my view. The different models just have varying levels of finish. The Deluxe and Technomic are available with longer quills if you need more rise.

BTW, your MXL, like all Merckx, needs an Italian threaded bottom bracket.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey! Congratulations! That was me you cycled back to on Conzelman, to talk about my Molteni MXL. Sorry I was short of breath, I was doing a few hill repeats!

Since you asked for my opinion, I'll tell you - I'm not a fan of the color, and fully support you repainting it any color you wish. The only issue, I think, is that you have to spend a decent amount of $$ doing it. A cheap, thick paint job will obscure the beautiful lug lines on the MXL, and I think you'll want to add some highlights to the various contrasted painted engravings. However, there is a certain cool-ness to the retro styling of the older Merckx decals and paint schemes. Frankly, you can't go wrong either way. 

As far as stems, well, I'm not a fan of that Salsa one, but I do think that if you are leaning towards black, there are other Italian options out there like the Deda Murex Nero. 










If you don't want to do a quill, you can get a threaded stem adapter, which would allow you to use a "threadless" stem"
https://stores.channeladvisor.com/ebikestop/items/04-SM6400


I guess I missed the story of the frame - what year is it? I bought mine new in 2004, but the 'new' ones came with a threadless fork, so I didn't have this dilemma. 

I went back and forth about what to put on the bike component-wise. While the carbon Campy cranks are gorgeous, I decided that the classic spindle suited the bike the best. As you saw, though, I went carbon for everything else...


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Txzen,

I was wondering if you'd be on this board. Really glad I happened by you the other week on cozumelman. 

I dont know the full story on the frame myself. I'm guessing I'm the 3rd or possibly 4th owner. One of the previous owners got it custom painted at the merckx factory and I have to say I like it a lot more in person than in the pictures. 

Frame arrived today, it has a slight imperfection aside from all the minor dings/paint chips. The drive side seat stay has what looks to be a pinch in the tube. It looks almost like someone very strong pinched the seat stay and left a little indentation on either side of the seat stay. Its very tiny and took me a few trys to notice it. I have no idea if its from a previous crash and then a repair before it got painted as the paints not affected. However, I'm think i'm just going to try and think of it as a cosmetic blemish as Ive heard MXL's referred to as 'battleships'.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

getting closer. Hopefully, fully built with a chorus post by Friday:

<img src="https://img186.imageshack.us/img186/205/img1134ow9.jpg">


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I remember that auction too--if you like the paint job why not keep it?? It's unique, and that's cool in itself....

b21


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

WTF is going on with that headset? Something doesn't look right...


----------

